# What's required for a fisher plow right off a 20 yr old Dodge Ram and onto 07 Crewmax



## chinq6t (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm hoping many fisher plows are universal - would like to know if it's a process requiring only a new mount frame and the controls.

Heard good things about Costco's set but it's not offered for this model.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

if headgear is on truck permanent its not avalible. and not legal to do to vehicles this new for safty reasons. 

best find a mm1 or mm2 plow and go that route sorry. 

but if you wish lots of custom fab work can be done. and thay dont make a belt drive setup for the hydrolics to fit he newer stuff. so you would need electric pump.


----------



## chinq6t (Jan 12, 2011)

understood - thanks


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

not a problem. 

hope you find somthin that will work for ya.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

In my mind it requires a new plow


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

exmark1;1194451 said:


> In my mind it requires a new complete plow setup


fixed it for ya.


----------

